

Pure browser qrcode generation as simple as $('#contain').qrcode('foobar') - jerome_etienne
http://notes.jetienne.com/2011/04/07/jquery-qrcode.html
hoping to make qrcode easier to use
======
chopsueyar
What specific examples do you guys use QR codes for on websites?

How well does it work (not in terms of recognition, but traffic generation,
etc)?

I am looking for a use, but always come up with easier solutions that do not
involved barcodes and image recognition on smartphones.

~~~
robotron
I use it for our web-based warehouse/inventory system.

~~~
chopsueyar
Can you go into more details on this? I spec'ed out a WMS, and had a
prototype, but I am very curious to see what you have come up with.

------
hazelnut
it's great

another way to get a qr code in just one line:
[https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr...](https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=150x150&cht=qr&chl=news.ybombinator.com)

~~~
dustingetz
its a trade-off. the point of javascript is you don't have to download an
image. i've heard of people inlining base-64 encoded images to avoid an extra
request. is 4k javascript worth it to avoid a 2k png download hosted somewhere
else? maybe.

------
sylvinus
great idea!

slap me for being so 90s but would it also be possible to have it degrade into
a small <table> when canvas is not supported?

------
danfitch
Looks like it uses canvas to draw the qr. Using something like
<http://raphaeljs.com/> would have made it even better for backwards
compatibility. Awesome job though!

~~~
flyosity
Could easily import excanvas.js to have it work in IE without an issue.

------
pasbesoin
Note that the qrcode.js part of this is

    
    
      // QRCode for JavaScript
      //
      // Copyright (c) 2009 Kazuhiko Arase
      //
      // URL: http://www.d-project.com/
    

Here's the related QR project(s). (Note the implementations in other
languages.)

<http://www.d-project.com/qrcode/index.html>

I forget (if I ever knew) whether this has any connection with the originators
of QR code:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denso>

------
vdm
View source: [http://jeromeetienne.github.com/jquery-
qrcode/examples/basic...](http://jeromeetienne.github.com/jquery-
qrcode/examples/basic.html)

It creates a <canvas> element. Sweet.

------
runaway
It would be more convenient if it automatically wrote the canvas out to a
Base64 encoded png, imo. Makes for easy saving because I can then drag it to
the desktop.

------
lwhi
In the past I've used the google charts API to generate QR codes.

Is there a benefit to generating a qrcode on the client side?

~~~
zefhous
I can see it being used with wkhtmltopdf (uses webkit to generate PDFs) so
invoice generation or something doesn't require an external request.

~~~
lwhi
That looks like a nice project, thx.

------
benologist
Isn't google ditching QR codes for NFC?

~~~
mariani
the technologies have overlap in many use cases but are complementary, QR
Codes need to be visible and NFC (as the "Near" implies) requires a receiver
to be near; you also need to program an RFID chip to do NFC, for QR Codes all
you need is a printer or a screen, again very different use cases from the
publisher standpoint as well; I guess Google's choice has more to do with what
they want Google places to turn in to that with a choice of technology by
itself

------
josh33
Could this be used from an iOS application or is there a better self-contained
library for iOS?

